# black/blue/red hm X blue/black ct



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Decided to spawn the male in my profile pic with one of my crown tail females. And they actually spawned today! Will post picks soon! Jorah is being a good daddy and tending to his nest


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Picture of the mother?


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Here she is, not a very good pic but she's very active. She lives in my 55 gallon


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*day number 2 of this spawn*

Jorah is tending his nest well, moving the eggs from one part of the nest to the other. Not one has touched the floor of the tank since they spawned yesterday. He's doing such a good job, I'm proud of this first time daddy 

Dany is back in her home in the 55, she's swimming around and eating well. Proud of her too! Both of them are first timers!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I also just noticed that Jorah has scales starting to grow over one of his eyes...hmmm does this mean he's a dragon scale?


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Not necessarily. Dragonscale is a phenotype, which is shown by the thick, opaque scales with bright colors, usually white. However, it does mean that he has Diamond-Eye, which means he'll probably start to go blind as the scaling continues to grow over his eye.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Okay, thank you so much  I don't mind, if he goes blind that just means he'll need more special treatment than he already gets!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

So I've counted probably 50-60 eggs...can't tell with the thickness of the nest. Pictures to come tonight


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

he's such a good dad


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Got kinda ripped up, didn't he? Well, there have been worse. Hopefully his kids won't have any diamond eye issues. But also hope they'll inherit his luxurious finnage!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

his fins were like that before they bred. His fins got caught in the filter intake on his previous tank and it tore his fins to pieces. they've grown back like this, I think the nerves on the ends have died. I'm going to have to trim his fins so they'll grow back properly, but I'm gonna wait until he is done tending the children to do that. And I'm hoping they'll get his beautiful fins as well, i lucked out when I saw him at petsmart. 

I'm at work right now, But my boyfriend got home from work a little while ago and called me with an update. Jorah has not eaten any eggs and is actively tending the nest.

on another non related note, i have now finished my training and am now a fully functional dispatcher at my police dept!!! This has been a great week, with the spawn and finishing my training!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Thank you so much! I'm so excited! this is my first successful attempt, My other half moon is an egg eater so I've never actually had a good spawn


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

and I am so happy that I have completed my training. I'm glad they feel as if the officers can depend on me to keep them safe


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Whille I was at work the buffer I had in the filter came out and the current destroyed jorahs nest! However, He managed to save the eggs and built a small nest to put them in. He is currently working on it to make it bigger


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Not to change the subject, but I wouldn't trim his fins. That will undoubtedly be extremely stressful for him.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Fin trimming can be a good way to avoid infection if they are shredded in an extremely jagged fashion. I've done it, and it is definitely stressful for both the fish and the human, but sometimes necessary. Depends on the situation. I've also heard some breeders do it so that the slow longfin male doesn't get killed by the faster female during breeding, or when rosetailing is so severe the fish has difficulty swimming. Most fish (including mine) bounce back in a couple of hours and are no worse for the wear. Like any surgery, though, some might be so shocked that they don't make it.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

kevinap2 said:


> Not to change the subject, but I wouldn't trim his fins. That will undoubtedly be extremely stressful for him.


 He needs it done, they keep getting infected. I'll put him through the medicine routine and it'll just get infected again. So after he's done tending this spawn and he's recovered from doing all of that work, I'll trim them so they can grow back properly and not get infected. I have a brand new pair of cuticle scissors that I will sterilize before I do it. 


On a note about the spawn, There are a few that were hatched before I left for work today. They kept swimming away from the nest and Jorah would chase them and put them right back in the nest! it's so cute! 

I have an order of the deli cups coming in the mail so that when its time to jar them I'll be ready. I also have a brine shrimp hatchery on the way as well. This spawn kind of happened by accident so I've overnighted the supplies. I was introducing Dany to Jorah. The way I do it is to put her in with him for a few minutes and then take her out and put her back into the breeder box. I got a phone call from my mom in another town who was expecting us for dinner and moved the time up and so we had to rush out the door and I forgot to take Dany out. I got home and found eggs in the nest! She wasn't too terribly beat up so I moved her to the 55 again and put some stress coat in for her and some food.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Rather than cuticle scissors, it might be better for you to get a long straight-razor, hone it to a paper-thin edge, and do a single slice for the fins, rather than trimming with cuticle scissors. It's safer and less stressful for everyone involved.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I'll get one this weekend. It's going to be a week or so before I do it so i have time


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Subbed. Good luck!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Subbed. Good luck!


Thanks!!

John (my boyfriend) called me a few minutes ago and told me that half of the babies were trying to swim around the bottom of the tank and the other half were still up in the nest. He said that the ones that were swimming kept getting picked up by Jorah and by the time he got them in the nest again they were swimming back to the bottom! haha poor Jorah. He's being a good dad though  Cannot wait to get home from work and see for my self!! but i still have 2 more hours, My city needs me!!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

on another note, I'd love to be able to breed a line of red bodied fish with yellow fins or black bodied fish with yellow fins..would be beautiful! And those I'd do in a veiltail...hmm may be stalking the aqua bids threads for my first import purchases...if anyone has any good quality red or yellow bi toned fish let me know!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hrutan is breeding red/black/blue veil tails


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

i know, I'm getting one male from her. just waiting on the weather to stablize a bit. it goes from 58 degrees one day to 14 the enxt...ky weather is so bipolar.

I'm looking for a yellow or black male though.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

so on a happy note there are lots of babies swimming around and Jorah isnt eating them!

On a sad note, My other Half moon, Ghost is not doing very well, his fins have devloped some sort of white fuzzy stuff on the tips and he keeps laying on his side at the bottom of the tank


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

API fungus cure?


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

So the fuzzy stuff seems to have disappeared over night...I've got him in his new home in my divided 20 gal, and hes much more active today. I put him in there last night after I noticed his behavior. I added stress coat and raised the temps. And that seems to have fixed it...I'm thinking its where his fins are growing back from his filter incident. Both of my males had their tails caught in the filter...I'll keep a hard eye on him though.


The spawn is going well, the babies are more active today than yesterday. They are swimming about the nest, and if they get too far Jorah goes and retrieves them. Going good!! I went to the pet store today and grabbed a bag of the Hikari first bites to try along with the other fry food. won't use it yet until I've noticed they are completely free swimming. I've seen one though that cannot seem to uncurl its back...Jorah has put it back in the nest but if it doesn't correct itself in the next week or so I may need to euthanize it :/


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*who's interested one of the offspring?*

Who would be interested in any of the fry once they come of age? obviously they aren't anywhere near ready to go. I'm just checking interest. I will be selling some of the fry to a friend that owns a pet store and possibly a few to other stores in the area.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Ups has failed me yet again! This is twice now in two days with two different packages that they have tried to deliver and I wasn't there due to work. They left the note on the door saying that it couldn't be delivered due to needing a signature. The first package I can understand because it's a 500 dollar sewing machine. The second (which I was really hoping to be able to have tonight) is just some deli cups, the brine shrimp hatchery, and the eggs...none of that needs to be signed for..... i have to drive all the way to the other ass end of town tomorrow and pick them up from the ups store. ugh! frustrating!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*Free swimming!*

The fry are free swimming! I repeat! The fry are free swimming! Most of them has decided to hang around the nest but there are 4 brave little souls zipping about the tank! Cuteness overload! Fed Jorah some food today, he was very grateful. And Ghost is doing much better! He finally ate some food today for the first time in a few days. On anote note, my 55 has broken out in ich! Heading to the pet store today to get new filter cartridges and parasite meds, ran out!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Found the one with the curved spine dead on the bottom tonight. Sad I lost one, but at least it's only one, and it's the one I was going to have to euthanize anyway. It looked like a complete "c". It's a small spawn, only 30 or so, so I'm happy that so far they are doing well


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> API fungus cure?


 I ended up going and getting that because the fuzzy stuff has come back. :/


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

He's more active and eating now, hopefully the fungus goes away soon


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

The fry are swimming around and enjoying the nice big 10 gallon that they are in. Will be taking some water out and dripping some new water in. Jorah is being wonderful and only putting the fry in the nest if i get to close with my fingers when putting food in. 


Put the breeder box in Ghosts 20 gal and put him in it. He's wanting to lay on the bottom and struggling to swim to the top, So I put him in the breeder box for now to let him get some energy back.

Got a veil tail male today when I went to get some jullii cories. He is a steel blue with white rays on his tail that turn to red near the tip. He has been named Sherlock. 

We have decided to undergo another breeding project after this is done, we are going to use the best boy from this spawn and my veil tail female in the 55.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck! I'm so excited that so many of the fries are doing well!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Thanks! I am as well, they are going to get their first water change tonight, hoping it goes well, may pick up some gallon jugs of spring water to see if that helps. going to take out about half the water and then drip the new water in.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Debating on whether or not I wanna go ahead and take Jorah out. His fins really need trimming I am worried they'll become infected again soon :/

Sherlock has moved to my office that is now set up. he's in my little half gallon tank until I get the 2 gallon cleaned out and set up. 

Ghost isn't doing well, not eating and is just floating at the top....Worried about my oldest boy

The fry are darting all over the place and they loved the egg yolks, thanks Hrutan for telling me how to do it!

I have a few pics that I haven't posted, will post some now and then I'll take more tonight.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*Sherlock*

here's Mr. Sherlock


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*brine shrimps!*

View attachment 484570


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Well, I was going to do a water change, but I've developed some sort of stomach problem, been throwing up since I left work. More updates on the fry tomorrow if I'm able. Good night!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Feel better!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Not feeling much better today. and the pharmacy had messed up and didnt get my firbo meds in today like they were supposed to so that makes it worse. I'll be doing the fry water change tomorrow.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm actually really interesting in the "fin trimming" would you possibly make a thread with updates and pictures before and after the trimming so that I could follow that too ??  Can't wait to see fry photos!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Hope you feel better! I bet the fry are doing good and I think its great you haven't got too many to worry about for your first time 
Awh! Hope Jorah gets better, bet your missing all that gorgeous finnnage that I totally don't marvel over for like 10 mins x) He's such a pretty boy, and if you get any like him... I think I mights try to get one imported : 9

Can't wait for pics c:


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Feeling much better today! The babies got their water change last night, took me a while due to the fact that I was hurting really bad and the fact that they are little ninjas and are hard to catch  They are TWICE they size they were last week!! swimming and darting about everywhere! Jorah is going to be left in until he starts getting nippy. 

Trimmed Ghosts fins the other day, he's still somewhat lethargic, but overall it seems to have done him some good.

To the person who asked about making a post about fin trimming, I think Hrutan has made one, check with her  this was my first time doing it.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay! I'm glad everything is getting better.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

That's great! Haha I bet there really cute zipping around!
Glad your feeling better though  hope Ghost feels better soon and that Jorah gets sorted with his fins  bless, they're very lucky to have a fish mom like you ^_^


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Thanks guys! got my medicine situation sorted out, so thats good. 

Ghost is swimming around a lot more now and is on the road to recovery.

3 of my neon tetras in my 55 have mysteriously disappeared...I looked everywhere in the tank!! no where to be found, not in the filter or the battleship...

I had to take Jorah out today, caught him trying to eat a fry. He got put back into the divided 20gal with Ghost. I'll trim his fins tomorrow. The fry are really enjoying the Hikari First Bites food that I got, I was skeptical at first but they are eating it well enough. There are a few that are significantly bigger than the rest of the fry so I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm curious. Why do you trim their fins?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Two most common reasons: Trimming away infected tissue can help the fin heal fast and well with less risk of health, trimming away badly shredded or "stringy" bits of fin can prevent infection in the first place and speed the healing process.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Both of their fins got caught in the filter traps of their old tank, and they keep getting infected. Ghost is much happier now that he doesn't have all of that dead tissue on him. And poor jorah keeps getting his infected


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*Babies!!!*

here are some pics I tried to take with my phone. My actual camera is not functioning atm so these will ahve to do
some of them the black specks are the babies, others I got a few clearer pics. My phone wanted to focus on the glass and not the fry


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I see little eyeballs❤


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

i know!! they're adorable


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Awh wow! Sounds like Jorah felt like a snack!
So cute! All eyeballs and tails


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

They are getting HUGE! I am so excited


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Photo please


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Photo please


I will get photos soon!! I will be doing a water change tonight and I'll take some tonight!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love those tiny eyes! I can't wait to see how much they've grown.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*Pictures!!! Finally!!*

here they are after I did a water change, the tank was pretty nasty so i had to scrub it, they are acclimating right now, You can see the size difference between some of them though lol. there's only 26, so I lost about 15 but I'm happy with these. One of them is developing a double tail, couldn't get a picture but its definitely a double, everyone else still has the indefinable baby tails


----------



## caffanne (Dec 27, 2014)

Awww look at those teeny fishies! Fry are so cute~


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

So precious!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

the fry are 20 days old today!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Yay  double tail? Cool  get a piccy when you can!!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

So we have decided that we are going to name the one with the double tail valentine, because it's little tail looks like a heart


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

I hope you will be successful for this spawn! Can't wait to see more pics . :]


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

If they turn out nice (and swagalicious-lol...sorry) I would love to get one.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> If they turn out nice (and swagalicious-lol...sorry) I would love to get one.


Swagalicious! Hahaha love it! And sure!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*On a sad note, not spawn related...*

Ghost passed yesterday, John called me while I was at work. I knew it was coming by the way he was acting, he's never been in great health so I'm glad we had him as long as we did. He also was going to be a good candidate for a Cambodian line if I decided to do one. but, SIP Ghost, you spunky little fish


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh no poor you! Poor ghost, but think of it as he's not in pain no more (which isn't the best comfort I'm sorry) S.I.P Ghost ... Atleast as you say you had him for the time you did  xx


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

yup, that was my little buddy, but at least I have Jorah and Sherlock still!! and Jorahs fins are growing back wonderfully!!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah that's always a positive! Yay! Bet your happy to see them coming through  I would be! If there are any like Jorah I'm certainly interested x)


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

They haven't started to develop their colors yet, I'm excited to see how they turn out too!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Some of the fry have started coloring up, half of them have developed a blue iridescence.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

They are growing up so fast! *cries a little*


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

My little babies are growing up so fast!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Awh!!! They sound beautiful


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't wait to see them! I'm sorry about Ghost.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I don't have a good enough camera to take good pics. I'll see if I can't get ahold of my parents camera next time o see them


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

I was reading through your log and am sorry that you lost Ghost. Jorah is quite the beautiful fellow though! I found his slightly-less-attractive twin on aquabid, but unfortunately there won't be any more bettas for me until I have more money!  Just FYI if you have any more issues with UPS needing signatures, for some packages you can go on their site, get a UPS My Choice account and waive the signature requirement. I used to do that when I worked nights and didn't want to get up to sign for certain packages.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*The fry and myself are still alive!!*

Sorry for the lack of updates lately! I have been working late everynight at work and been going to the gym in the mornings to get ready for the fitness test at my job, so I havent had time to update on the fry, will take pictures on my days off this weeks so everyone can see the progress!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay! Good luck on your test!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about ghost. Glad that your fry are doing well.


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Doing water change today after I get back from running errands, there's a few fry whom I may need to put down... two of them haven't developed any fins at all and cannot swim very well and the other two, they just have a point for a tail fin and are having alot of trouble as well. :/ gonna send out some feelers and see what to do.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh nu D: how long are you giving them until you make the decision to cull?
How's Jorah doing?


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I'm only going to cull the three, spoke with Hrutan and she says if their fins haven't grown in by now they aren't going to. One of them is just clamped so he's going to be getting some special treatment. I'm doing water changes right now and will post pics of everyone tonight


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

For some reason the idea of a tiny fry getting special treatment is just extra adorable. I hope the little guy starts flourishing and makes it.


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

Pictures please? Lol


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Got all of the babies cupped today! Only 18 have survived, but I am okay with that for my first spawn! I am going to take pictures of each individual tonight, so that they can get used to their cups. They are no where near ready to go any where though!!! they are still very small and are developing their colors, only a few have started coloring blue, and one or two are showing promise of having Jorah's luxurious red fins. 

I do have one question though if some one could answer that, they are a month and 2weeks old now, when will I be able to tell which ones are males? So that I may mark their cups appropriately.


I have also decided that I am going to breed my Veil tail Sherlock with my veil female. Will start a spawn log when that happens


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

You should be able to tell around the three month mark, but four months is more accurate


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Do you have any females?  Also photos please


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

Eagerly awaiting your photos! :-D


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

I don't know what they are yet, they are only a month and a half, so I should know in about a month or so


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

*Completely not spawn related....BUT!!*

I came home the other night and found baby bunnies in my rabbits cage. She had babies while I was out for dinner the other night. We do have a male rabbit, but we never let them out together so we don't know how it happened. But I have 7 fuzzy rabbit kits. they fed right before I left for work and their bellies are so round and fat. they are so cute!!!


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

Aww baby fish and baby bunnies, you have a lot of cute babies on your hands!


----------



## aurielssong (May 26, 2014)

minikin said:


> Aww baby fish and baby bunnies, you have a lot of cute babies on your hands!



More than I quite know what to do with!! Thank God momma bun is nursing the kits, I don't think I could handle hand feeding them and taking care of the fry at the same time, plus trying to get ready for the police exam, on top of working 50 hrs a week in 911 disp...I'd lose my mind haha


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

You are a very busy person! If it makes you feel any better, I think I've already lost my mind! :-D Any big growth spurts or changes for your fry?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, so many babies over there!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

nice dad, can you show us pics of them plz


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Fry photos / updates?


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah do you have any pics?  bet there even beautifuller than ever ^_^
And any of the bunnies xD I'm a sucker for all small things with fur and four legs


----------

